# Plant Shopping List...



## quadrider5953 (Jan 2, 2006)

If you didnt get the lights yet I would consider 4ft strip lights from HD, they go for about $10 each and daylight bulbs are $5 each. $20 For good 80w light setup


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

Those plants should do alright. I've never had dwarf sag, so not sure about that one. For backround plants you can try some valisneria sp.


----------



## bpm2000 (Feb 16, 2005)

Watch out with that dwarf sag- once it gets going it is damn near invasive sending out its runners.


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

Those plants should all do well.
I've got most of them doing fine in a 30g w/ just under 2wpg.
I think the AH reflectors might well get more light into your tank than the higher wattage shoplight. There are many discussions on the lighting forum about such matters.
Once your sag gets established, you just need to have no qualms about thinning it out periodically, and pulling out runners when they appear.
There is a lot of variety in the crypts. C. Balensae could be a nice background as well as the vals.
But with that light you could grow wisteria, hygro, and several other easy plants.


----------



## BluSponge (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. As I've said before, I'd be perfectly content to grow a tank full of java ferns, but I'd really like to get some variety in there. Plus, I figure if I fill the tank with low light, slow growing plants, I'm going to end up with an algae bloom within days (Lord knows it already has the run of the tank now). And naturally most resources don't really qualify what moderate and strong lighting are (I've been guessing 2 and 3wpg).

Now if I can just wire up these lights without killing myself, I should be fine. 

Tom


----------



## acbaldwin (Mar 23, 2006)

I can hook you up with some water sprite (a double handful or so) and a big handful of java moss for $10 shipped. Water sprite will do great in low light (I had it under a 40 watt T12 in the exact same tank as you), grows very big and very fast. The other plants will also do well (dunno bout the sag).
-Andrew


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

bpm2000 said:


> Watch out with that dwarf sag- once it gets going it is damn near invasive sending out its runners.


I think under these specific lighitng conditions the sag would stay at bay


----------



## Safado (Jul 10, 2005)

Ryzilla said:


> I think under these specific lighitng conditions the sag would stay at bay


Agreed. I have had a one gallon jar with Flourite as substrate, no light, and no dosing, or feeding. I currently have three CRS, one Scud (I think it is still in there) and about ten Ramshorns. I started with about three plantlets of Dwarf Sag, and now, six months later, there are probably ten, small but very healthy looking plantlets. It gets direct morning sunlight for a few hours, then it is all indirect.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I would add Limnophila Sessiliflora. Nice looking stem plant, would do okay for background I think. It grows for me in no light! PM if you want some.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

THe l. sessiliflora will do well, so with hygorphellia Polysperma (Sp?)
java moss tied to rocks can make a nice foreground/midground. Pelia will grow in low light too.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

> Pelia will grow in low light too.


is that right? hmmmmmm


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup, Monosolenium tenerum (pelia) will grow in low light, but it will be a bit "leggier" and the "leaves" will be skinnier. It also doesn't clump up as much. I have a handful in my 12 gal eclipse with the original light. It has been in there for almost a year and doing fine, but not so pretty as it is under higher light.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

BluSponge make sure the Limnophila Sessiliflora and hygorphellia Polysperma are not invasive to where you live. I hate that I cant get these plants but yet I fully understand


----------



## BluSponge (Apr 2, 2006)

The plants have been up and running for a few weeks now, with no major complications. Perhaps a few nutrient deficiencies and, due to my *ehem* misreading of the kit instructions, a touch too much nitrates. But most seem to be happy.

Here's the current tally:
Bronze Wendtii (3)
Java Fern (5)
Amazon sword (1)
Crypt Lutea (3)
Aponogeton bulb (crispus maybe) (1)
Water sprite (3)
Lloydellia (2) (I have no idea what this plant is. It isn't listed on Plant Geek or anyplace else I've looked.)

Thanks for the offer, Esarkipato, but I'm pretty good as far as stem plants go (the Lloydellia).

So far I haven't been able to find any java moss around here, but it's only a matter of time. I'm also found a place selling Red Wendtii, Crypt Balanais (sp?), and African Fern and am thinking about getting some of each to fill in some holes.


----------



## acbaldwin (Mar 23, 2006)

Tom/Blusponge, I'll ship you a big handful of java moss and some Najas grass mixed in for the price of shipping ($5).


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd recommend you stay away from the Anubias Nana. I have some in my desktop tank here at work, and it is simply covered by algae. It's not dying, nor is it changing colors... it's just hosting an algae infestation. The fish, the glass, the rocks, and the other plants are all fine. 

It grows slow to begin with, and in my low-tech low-light office tank, it grows about as fast as a plastic fantastic plant. I've seen 1/2 of a new leaf (it's not done unfurling yet) in the past 2 months, no exaggeration. 

I have Java Fern, Amazon Sword, and a forest of Bacopa. None of them are covered in algae, and all of them are extremely healthy. I've replanted the Bacopa numerous times, and the Java Fern is constantly sprouting new leaves, and the Amazon Sword is an Amazon Sword. It loves to grow above the water line. 

The Anubias is the only sore point. I'd sell it, but I don't think anyone would want algae-covered Anubias Nana.


----------



## BluSponge (Apr 2, 2006)

I knew I forgot something. I do have two anubias barteri in the tank. Both have already seen some new growth.

I can definitely vouch for the algae hotel factor. Of course, I still haven't gotten my diatoms under control (the tank used to be full of it, so its no surprise it's still a fixture), so no doubt that's the contributing factor. However, the good thing about anubias is that the leaves are pretty thick. I've been able to simply rub off the algae with my thumbnail with little problem. That on my swordplant and crpyts is a bit harder to scrub off as the leaves are more fragile.

Anyway, the point is, try cleaning it off. You should be able to get it back to a point where your algae eater takes care of it...assuming it likes that kind of algae.


----------

